# Aug 5-9 Vacation and Trout/Salmon Fishing report



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree, the fishing is fun however I like to go places that offer a full experience. Like I said I personally don't like the soo anymore


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I used to fish the soo allllll the time. It's been 7 or 8 years since I was up there so I figured last year I would take my wife up there. What used to be a bright and vibrant town has gone way down hill. The only savior was the locks. Imho the soo is not worth the trip. I for one won't be going back any time soon. It's really sad to see how much it's gone down hill as I used to absolutely love it up there.


and this from someone who lives where? hmmm


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

5eyes said:


> and this from someone who lives where? hmmm


Hmmmmmmm is right!!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I take it ur referring to livonia. U saying I'm a snob?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I agree, the fishing is fun however I like to go places that offer a full experience. Like I said I personally don't like the soo anymore


What's a full experience You got Casinos, clubs, and even the "Canadian ballet" just across the bridge:evilsmile What more could you ask for. They got it all up there in a great outdoor environment.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I would just prefer to stay somewhere alot nicer. Just saying soo is a s#[email protected] hole


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I would just prefer to stay somewhere alot nicer. Just saying soo is a s#[email protected] hole


Ive stayed in MUCH worse towns in MI than the soo :lol: To each their own I guess.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I take it ur referring to livonia. U saying I'm a snob?


I'd rather live in the Soo then Livonia anytime any day, and I've lived in Livonia for 30 years.

I'm out of that suburban **** hole in 3 years and I'll never look back.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I take it ur referring to livonia. U saying I'm a snob?


Snob? No. It's just that I know the Soo well. I also used to work "down below" and I've seen Livonia. Just my opinion. To each his own!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I would just prefer to stay somewhere alot nicer. Just saying soo is a s#[email protected] hole


I would venture to say the casino is pretty nice. 

Sent from my C6522N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well then go live in the soo. Liv is a much safer nicer place than the soo. I would venture to say u must not of lived in a nice part of liv. I went to Stevenson and lived all my life right behind laurel park. Not sure how u can compare a town like the soo to liv. As said many times It's just my opinion and to each his own

Burgundy


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

just wanted to say nice post ki jim very entertaining read. before this post gets hijacked into a liv/soo what is better debate.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Blue tnks for getting it back on track. For the record I just stated my opinion based on his report, others on here had to put in there 2 cents and be ass hats.

Burgundy


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I used to fish the soo allllll the time. It's been 7 or 8 years since I was up there so I figured last year I would take my wife up there. What used to be a bright and vibrant town has gone way down hill. The only savior was the locks. Imho the soo is not worth the trip. I for one won't be going back any time soon. It's really sad to see how much it's gone down hill as I used to absolutely love it up there.


This was the first negative post on the thread from what I could find But there is a lot of positive ones. Great place to enjoy, anyone who hasn't been there should go see for themselves. Lots to do.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Great place to enjoy, anyone who hasn't been there should go see for themselves. Lots to do.


x2, I go back every summer. Been there twice so far this summer and plan to go up again this fall for pinks, then duck hunting, then my final fall trip for water trapping opener.


----------



## kenais (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the report, I haven't been back to the UP and the Soo for 2 years and it was great to read. Only thing missing from your stay was a review of a Big C burger.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

Ralph Smith said:


> ... Lots to do.


Sure is. Been here a couple years and haven't near done it all.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Great report and analysis KI Jim!!! Can't believe you fit all of that in on a 4 day trip. Doesn't sound like very much wasted time at all. Well done.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a really great time we had. One my son and I will remember forever. Priceless! 

As far as the Livonia vs the Soo "debate". C'mon guys-take a pill. I live in Livonia and find it is a GREAT place to live. Excellent city services, low taxes, very safe, solid neighborhoods and awesome location-close to a lot of very well paying jobs. Conversely, the Soo is also awesome-I would LOVE to live that close to such terrific nature! The folks I met up there seemed very friendly and hospitable (same as most people are in most places). 

I've been around the world and pretty much everyplace I've been has some good-and not so good about it. I like to think about more the good.

Jim


----------



## redlund189 (Jun 4, 2013)

Carp river!!


----------

